# Gutted



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

I know it's to be expected to have slings die on you but it's still gutting, a few weeks ago I found my OBT sling dead - was doing fine when I got it then one day it didn't look so good and the next day it was dead & now I've just gone and checked on my Avic sling - I noticed this afternoon that it moulted and I've just found it dead, again it was doing fine in the few weeks I had it - only sprayed every 4/5 days or weekly, substrate was only slightly on the damp side - I mostly sprayed the plastic plant stuff, it seemed to have fed fine, not sure where I've gone wrong with these 2 as my other small slings are doing great, not sure I'll get any more, think I may just stick with the ones I have.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

very sorry about your loss but it can happen. The substrate should be bone dry if not it will hold mold but it might not be that it just happens


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> very sorry about your loss but it can happen. The substrate should be bone dry if not it will hold mold but it might not be that it just happens


Was practically bone dry, was only slightly damp, there was no mould


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

AilsaM said:


> Was practically bone dry, was only slightly damp, there was no mould


ok you don't see it but could be anything


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Guess all I can do is put this down to experience.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

AilsaM said:


> Guess all I can do is put this down to experience.


the obt is hard to explain- they're usually as tough as old boots. but avic slings have a rep for being delicate- that's why i tried to persuade you to go for a juv rather than a sling when you first said you were gonna get one.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Depending on what temps they are kept at will depend on how often you spray the Avics, my new azuraklaasi needs spraying every day as it is in a well ventilated container which dries out quickly, my smaller metallica slings i spray every 2 days (i've had these a few months now & all are doing very well).


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> the obt is hard to explain- they're usually as tough as old boots. but avic slings have a rep for being delicate- that's why i tried to persuade you to go for a juv rather than a sling when you first said you were gonna get one.


If I had enough money at the time I would have got a juvie, hence why I got a sling, I knew all about Avics being delicate etc.



corny girl said:


> Depending on what temps they are kept at will depend on how often you spray the Avics, my new azuraklaasi needs spraying every day as it is in a well ventilated container which dries out quickly, my smaller metallica slings i spray every 2 days (i've had these a few months now & all are doing very well).


The room my Ts are kept in is between 22-28*C and it was in a container with good ventilation.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

i never spray just put a few drops on the webbing or the moss


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> i never spray just put a few drops on the webbing or the moss


That's why I sprayed the plastic plant stuff & it was only a little, so it would catch the drops as it never webbed at all really.


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

First time I've heard of someone managing to kill an OBT :gasp:


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

I've had so many slings die on me that I refuse to get them anymore & SA/adults don't really live long enough to justify the money sellers are expecting so for me its juvi's all the way.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Veyron said:


> First time I've heard of someone managing to kill an OBT :gasp:


Some how I don't think I am the only person to have had an OBT sling for about a month only for it to die.

The reason I got an OBT sling was that they are pretty much bomb proof, even for new keepers of Ts however, the one I had was doing fine in the few weeks I had it & then one day it didn't look too good, wasn't moving about normally and couldn't climb - it usually was up on the plant stuff or climbing the sides but it couldn't hold on, then the next day it was dead.

I didn't do anything wrong and my other slings are all doing good, my smallest sling is a B albiceps, it was barely even 1cm when I got it, after a few moults it's not grown all that much but I knew these were slow growers.



spidersnake said:


> I've had so many slings die on me that I refuse to get them anymore & SA/adults don't really live long enough to justify the money sellers are expecting so for me its juvi's all the way.


 
For me it's going to be juvies I'll get, if I get any more.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

With the Avic, it was fine yesterday morning when I checked, it was on the lid of the deli pot and then last night I checked my Ts again and found it had moulted on the top of the plant stuff, found the old moult on the top and the little spider on the bottom of the pot and last week was the last time it was fed.


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

Bummer 

One of my OBT slings dropped a few legs while trying to escape but still carried on as normal.

Only sling I had that pegged it was a little albop.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

**louise** said:


> Bummer
> 
> One of my OBT slings dropped a few legs while trying to escape but still carried on as normal.
> 
> Only sling I had that pegged it was a little albop.


Aye well I wont get anymore slings, will stick with juvies.

Never experienced any of mine loosing legs but I do know it happens and that they grow back.


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> Some how I don't think I am the only person to have had an OBT sling for about a month only for it to die.
> 
> The reason I got an OBT sling was that they are pretty much bomb proof, even for new keepers of Ts however, the one I had was doing fine in the few weeks I had it & then one day it didn't look too good, wasn't moving about normally and couldn't climb - it usually was up on the plant stuff or climbing the sides but it couldn't hold on, then the next day it was dead.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm climbed the sides then couldnt hold on then it was dead.... I think it had enough of you and decided to top itself.......


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Jonb1982 said:


> Hmmmm climbed the sides then couldnt hold on then it was dead.... I think it had enough of you and decided to top itself.......



Now, now Jon that's not nice :whistling2:.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

AilsaM said:


> The reason I got an OBT sling was that they are pretty much bomb proof, even for new keepers of Ts however, the one I had was doing fine in the few weeks I had it & then one day it didn't look too good, wasn't moving about normally and couldn't climb - it usually was up on the plant stuff or climbing the sides but it couldn't hold on, then the next day it was dead.
> 
> I didn't do anything wrong and my other slings are all doing good, my smallest sling is a B albiceps, it was barely even 1cm when I got it, after a few moults it's not grown all that much but I knew these were slow growers.
> 
> For me it's going to be juvies I'll get, if I get any more.



If it wasn't looking too good did you not think to ask what could be done to help it? No offence but if i found one not looking too good i'd be straight online asking what i can do to maybe help it & try & save it's life.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Jonb1982 said:


> Hmmmm climbed the sides then couldnt hold on then it was dead.... I think it had enough of you and decided to top itself.......


Your so funny 



corny girl said:


> If it wasn't looking too good did you not think to ask what could be done to help it? No offence but if i found one not looking too good i'd be straight online asking what i can do to maybe help it & try & save it's life.


Hmm, no offence Mel but as I said, it did not look right the day before I found it dead, what was I meant to do exactly, it was a small sling, what could I have done in one day if I'd posted a thread online straight away, I doubt it would've done any good.










I'm thinking now that the little avic, as it moulted on top of the plant stuff that maybe it fell and damaged itself after moulting, it never made itself any webbing at all.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Jonb1982 said:


> Hmmmm climbed the sides then couldnt hold on then it was dead.... I think it had enough of you and decided to top itself.......


First of all that is getting sigged...

Secondly I don't know what could have killed the obt really...as said they are tough little buggers....though look at it all through nature...most things with a high birth yield also have high mortality rate!! : victory:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Biggys said:


> First of all that is getting sigged...
> 
> Secondly I don't know what could have killed the obt really...as said they are tough little buggers....though look at it all through nature...most things with a high birth yield also have high mortality rate!! : victory:


Yeah I know.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

AilsaM said:


> Yeah I know.


In other words that was me saying don't worry it's not your fault.....


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Biggys said:


> In other words that was me saying don't worry it's not your fault.....


Yes, I don't think it was my fault though it has put me off getting any more young slings.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

AilsaM said:


> Yes, I don't think it was my fault though it has put me off getting any more young slings.


I wasn't saying it was your fault....:lol2:



Seriously....woman logic...wtf..


Anyway...

to sum this bad boy up.....

Buy juvies they are more hardy and being in the "teenage" stage they are more liable to just ignore you rather than be driven to suicide!


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Biggys said:


> I wasn't saying it was your fault....:lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lolsign:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

StaneyWid said:


> Should know by now im not interested in a sale,ment pop by for 5 mins for any pointers etc its not a prob always happy to help : victory:


Yeah I know that Sean and you should know if I'm in need of pointers your one of the few I'd ask on here.


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

AilsaM said:


> Yeah I know that Sean and you should know if I'm in need of pointers your one of the few I'd ask on here.


Cheers Ailsa Thats Appreciated,Always happy to help a fellow Scot : victory:
And Merry Xmas Btw and Happy new year when it comes : victory:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

StaneyWid said:


> Cheers Ailsa Thats Appreciated,Always happy to help a fellow Scot : victory:
> And Merry Xmas Btw and Happy new year when it comes : victory:


Same to yourself, hope you had a nice christmas and happy new year when it comes.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

ive had a obt sling die


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> ive had a obt sling die


I did know other people obviously experience loosing OBT slings however, em, best stop there I think.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm sorry you have had those losses Ailsa. I've lost a "dead sturdy" (WC adult) chile rose for no apparent reason, had to put it down to potential old age. You do question yourself at the time but if you know you did things right then there's nothing you could do. Don't be put off slings, I didn't get any for ages because I was terrified of this happening but it is the odds of nature sadly. We live and learn for next time. Understand that you might not want more for now, but give it time. xxx


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

KathyM said:


> I'm sorry you have had those losses Ailsa. I've lost a "dead sturdy" (WC adult) chile rose for no apparent reason, had to put it down to potential old age. You do question yourself at the time but if you know you did things right then there's nothing you could do. Don't be put off slings, I didn't get any for ages because I was terrified of this happening but it is the odds of nature sadly. We live and learn for next time. Understand that you might not want more for now, but give it time. xxx


Thanks very much Kathy and it's nice to see you back posting, not seen you post for ages.

Sorry you lost your Chile Rose, I got my first Chile a few weeks before christmas, a Chile Gold Burst (WC adult) and she's a lovely little spider. xxx


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

KathyM said:


> you know you did things right then there's nothing you could do.





KathyM said:


> We live and learn for next time.


Either she did everything correct, therefor there is nothing to learn and could happen all the time....Or her husbandry was at fault, so she _can_ learn from it.

Got to be one or the other.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Veyron said:


> Either she did everything correct, therefor there is nothing to learn and could happen all the time....Or her husbandry was at fault, so she _can_ learn from it.
> 
> Got to be one or the other.


I believe I did and am doing things correctly, if I wasn't my other Ts wouldn't be doing ok like they are, I also think that the avic may have fallen of the plant stuff after moulting, damaging itself but I'll never know with either spider.


----------



## StaneyWid (Jun 2, 2012)

They lay so many eggs for a reason...... If everyone of them made it,we wouldnt be able ti move for orange bitey beasties

If it died after moult,thats common,specially in WC specimens,This year ive bought over 200 OBT Adults,only lost 2,both were just after moults and both were suspected males,May have been my fault,but i doubt it : victory:


----------



## Veyron (Mar 29, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> I believe I did and am doing things correctly, if I wasn't my other Ts wouldn't be doing ok like they are, I also think that the avic may have fallen of the plant stuff after moulting, damaging itself but I'll never know with either spider.


You've picked option 2 then :lol2:


----------



## Jonb1982 (Feb 20, 2011)

StaneyWid said:


> Reading all this Tho.......its like i can smell a ban :devil:
> Disgusting comments....Suicide Etc? Hilarious and well thought out eh?
> 
> Ailsa,If you need any advice etc,i will be in Edinburgh over next few weeks doing deliverys,dont mind popping by to give you any pointers on set-ups etc
> ...


And I smell the bull#### everytime u pop up out of the woodwork so what.......


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Sadly these things do happen so dont put yourself down about it. Moulting is a massive amount of stress on an invert and sometimes it takes too much out of them. We have all had losses where we have kicked ourselves and tried to find what we could of done better


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

AilsaM said:


> Thanks very much Kathy and it's nice to see you back posting, not seen you post for ages.
> 
> Sorry you lost your Chile Rose, I got my first Chile a few weeks before christmas, a Chile Gold Burst (WC adult) and she's a lovely little spider. xxx


I love Paraphysa species, I have an AF Paraphysa pygmaea that I'm hoping to find a male for eventually. Thanks for the welcome back, been laid up for a while but getting there. 



Veyron said:


> Either she did everything correct, therefor there is nothing to learn and could happen all the time....Or her husbandry was at fault, so she _can_ learn from it.
> 
> Got to be one or the other.


Yep, just like it is for every person in the same position. That's why we try and work out what it could be. I still wonder about Shabby the chile rose, but she was WC, really shabby looking (hence her name) and on going over and over in my head I can't think of anything carewise I did wrong. It has made me rethink about buying WC though - in her case we met her and fell for her tatty looks, felt sorry for her and brought her home as a pet. We assumed she was in premoult but she ate well and didn't moult. God knows what the answer was, her care was spot on for the species but I will still question myself over it, it's only natural to.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

KathyM said:


> I love Paraphysa species, I have an AF Paraphysa pygmaea that I'm hoping to find a male for eventually. Thanks for the welcome back, been laid up for a while but getting there.


Hope it wasn't anything too serious that had you laid up Kathy, oh and now your back no disappearing again. :2thumb:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Just had some spinal injections that didn't work, I'm alright now just disappointed cos the last set were brilliant. Thanks! I will get some photos of my pygmaea for you when I get a chance xx


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

KathyM said:


> Just had some spinal injections that didn't work, I'm alright now just disappointed cos the last set were brilliant. Thanks! I will get some photos of my pygmaea for you when I get a chance xx


Well am glad your alright now and I'll look forward to your pics xx


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks, I have a few newbies coming in the New Year so will be doing a photoshoot when they arrive. xxx


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

KathyM said:


> Thanks, I have a few newbies coming in the New Year so will be doing a photoshoot when they arrive. xxx


Wonder why :whistling2:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

*Excited happy dance* :jump::jump:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

KathyM said:


> *Excited happy dance* :jump::jump:


Shows that you should listen to me more in future lady!


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

I will, I will! Thank you for all your support recently Selina, you've really made things much better for me mood wise and I was wallowing a lot xxx


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

KathyM said:


> Thanks, I have a few newbies coming in the New Year so will be doing a photoshoot when they arrive. xxx


Great, bet your excited, what you getting? xxx


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

KathyM said:


> I will, I will! Thank you for all your support recently Selina, you've really made things much better for me mood wise and I was wallowing a lot xxx


Well someone needed to give you a size 5 up the bum XD


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Well someone needed to give you a size 5 up the bum XD


Hope you polished that size 5 first :lol2:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

P. metallica, C. fasciatum, L. parahybana, from a competition, then P. cambridgei, P. irminia, A. metallica from other lovely people. It's like all my Christmases at once!


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

KathyM said:


> P. metallica, C. fasciatum, L. parahybana, from a competition, then P. cambridgei, P. irminia, A. metallica from other lovely people. It's like all my Christmases at once!


Wow awesome!!!

I have a P cambridgei, lovely spiders :flrt:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

AilsaM said:


> Hope you polished that size 5 first :lol2:


I cant polish fluffy boots


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

selina20 said:


> I cant polish fluffy boots


:lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

AilsaM said:


> :lol2:


Not that im suggesting my feet grow abnormal amounts of hair lmao


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

No wonder my back's bad, with all this booting up the arse! :lol2:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

KathyM said:


> No wonder my back's bad, with all this booting up the arse! :lol2:


Well we knew we would get you eventually :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## **louise** (Nov 10, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Not that im suggesting my feet grow abnormal amounts of hair lmao


Hobbit feet :gasp:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Ailsa - got some new photos of the Paraphysa pygmaea female on my thead xx


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

KathyM said:


> Ailsa - got some new photos of the Paraphysa pygmaea female on my thead xx


Just been looking at them, great pics! :no1:


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

